# Who is the handsomest male composer/musician?



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

I don't particularly care about this question (I'm also a straight male fwiw), but I'm curious to see where this thread goes.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Looks of course are subjective, and the beauty of youth fades for all. But let's not fool ourselves: attractiveness sells and CD marketers know it - that's why so many CD covers have performer images that are shot (and doctored) to push the sexiness. My better half is quite taken with a few guys out there: composer Eric Whitacre, guitarist Milos Karadagic, and conductor Kaitaro Harada. The first two from CD covers. The latter I've played with several times.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

It's clearly James Levine, no contest. /thread


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Beethoven? No contest? :lol:


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> It's clearly James Levine, no contest. /thread
> 
> View attachment 143509


Like I said - time takes its toll. When he was younger it wasn't so bad. It's the Jan-Michael Vincent Effect.


----------



## RogerWaters (Feb 13, 2017)

There can only be one winner...


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

(I'm also a straight male fwiw) 
I don't understand this, so you can't see who looks good?


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

Well, obviously...









When he was 2, he thought his name was 'dear', because of all the people who looked into his pram and said to his mother, 'Isn't he a dear!'

An outside bet at 100/1 might be:









But who knows?!


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

Jacck said:


>


Is that Schönberg? I can't tell


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> Is that Schönberg? I can't tell


It is .


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Hmm for me, Joshua Bell


----------



## Eclectic Al (Apr 23, 2020)

I presume this thread is a defensive move to counter the difficulties arising from the existence of that other thread on attractive female musicians.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2020)

It's a bit bizarre, not to say tasteless, that in the sub-forum Classical Music Discussion, we're being invited to comment on looks, not music.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Thread closed .


----------

